# whats in your tank?................



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

i was wondering what fish everybody keeps.

iv got...
2 opaline gouramis m+f
8 cochus blue tetra
4 male metallic blue guppies
4 female guppies
1 blue apple snail
4 Emerald Dwarf Rasbora (my favorite)


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I have 2 cats 1 neon and 1 lemon tetra 2 rasboras and can't remember the names of the rest will get back on that one


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Yellow tang, yellow, tailed damsel, bi colour angel, pair of mandarins, 
All been sold now though


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Lake malawi cichlids


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

holly1 said:


> Lake malawi cichlids


i love these, one day i will have a tank big enough!!!


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Im a goldfish lover through and through I have (at present)

1x red cap
1x calico telescope
1x black and orange fan tail
3x danios 

When my 280l is cycled I am adding
1x black moor
some more danios to make a shoal up.

and maybe if I can find one anywhere 

a black oranda 


In my current 100l I am going to try tropical 

I want:

cory cats, small school of neons, and a male betta (if he gets nipped or bothers other fish I have a 10l he can move into that I use as a hospital tank at the moment)


----------



## Vamp176 (Nov 26, 2009)

Well i did have 

Interpet Fishbox 48 : 5 Female Betta's

Fluval Spec : 1 Male Betta

120 Ltr Tank : 7 Guppies 1 Male Guppy, 3 Wag tail Platy's , 5 Corys, 2 plecs, dwarf gourami's male and female, about 10 neons, 10 Black Neons, 5 glowlights, 2 plecs. 

90 Litre tank : Comet Goldfish, Black Moar, 2 shubkin

90 Litre tank (Breeding Set Up) : 12 Female Danios + 8 Male Danios 

And I have sadly closed all theses tanks down apart from the fluval spec but my betta died and i have got a female guppy and a fry in there.

On the up side i have now got a


JUWEL TRIGON 350 with 3 Oscars and a Plec:thumbup:


----------



## shyfaiz (Jul 4, 2011)

I have lotss of guppies  and 30 guppy fry  oooh and nicnic the plec and my zebra snail


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

they are lovely fish


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2011)

1 pink spotted goby
1 blue cheeked goby
3 yellowtail blue damsel
6 green chromis
1 anenome Crab
1 fire shrimp


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

I really want an oscar but I will never get a tank big enough in this house and OH said Im only allowed two tanks. 

I went a bit mad in [email protected] yesterday they had 8 baby oscars in a tiny tank <20gallons and two were dead. I so wanted to take one home. Damn small rented house.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Goldfish in my big tank:

Salem









And Luna









And I have a 70 litre tropical tank with green neons, khuli loaches and lots of cherry shrimp & snails


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

^^^If salem dissapears from his tank, nothing to do with me


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Hmmm, I shall be keeping an eye out for fish-nappers! He is a handsome lad though, isn't he?!  It's mad looking back at past photos of him and seeing all the colour changes he's been through!

Do you have any pics of your goldies, toffee? Would love to see them


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

(about a month ago as barebottom, much easier)









Orange and black - Bess

Calico-Gerald

Red Cap- Barney

they have all grown an inch since the photos.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Y'know, Bess would look absolutely smashing next to Salem...  How old are they?

My tank is bare-bottom atm too, except for some pebbles and bogwood. It's sooo much easier to keep clean!


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

They were 1" when I got them in September and now 2.5" so I imagine still under 6 months.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

and as from 5 mns ago i have 2 more zebras :thumbup:


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

toffee44 said:


> They were 1" when I got them in September and now 2.5" so I imagine still under 6 months.


Aw, only babies then


----------



## joanchiu (Dec 29, 2011)

6 cutie goldfish:thumbup:


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jan 16, 2012)

6 goldfish
3 guppies
12 bettas (9 boys and 3 girls)

not all in the same tank .. of course =D


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

^^pictures please esp of Goldfishes and male bettas  no bias here.


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

I currently have 1 male betta, 2 hillstream loaches, 6 tiny rocket panchax, and 4 lampeye. Here's some pics of Dali for the betta lovers out there....


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

I have never had tropical before and just bought a 30l for a Betta. Going to take some time in getting him and setting the tank up.


----------

